# FIFA Mondiale per Club 2012: Corinthians Campione del Mondo



## Kurt91 (9 Dicembre 2012)

Questo il programma completo:

a Yokohama, 6/12 (ore 11.45) Sanfrecce Hiroshima (Jpn) - Auckland City (Nzl) 1-0.

*QUARTI DI FINALE* 
a Toyota, 9/12 (ore 8) 2) Ulsan Hyunday (Kor) - Monterrey (Mex) 1-3 
a Toyota, 9/12 (ore 11.30) 3) Sanfrecce Hiroshima (Jpn) - Al Alhy (Egy) 1-2.

*FINALE 5°/6° POSTO* 
a Toyota, 12/12 (ore 8.30) Ulsan Hyunday (Kor) - Sanfrecce Hiroshima (Jpn) 2-3.

*SEMIFINALI* 
a Toyota, 12/12 (ore 11.30) Al Alhy (Egy) - Corinthians (Bra) 0-1.
a Yokohama, 13/12 (ore 11.30) Monterrey (Mex) - Chelsea (Eng) 1-3.

*FINALE 3°/4° POSTO 
*a Yokohama, 16/12 (ore 8.30) Al Alhy - Monterrey 0-2.

*FINALE *
a Yokohama, 16/12 (ore 11.30) Corinthians - Chelsea 1-0.


Come scritto, il *Monterrey *ha battuto i sudcoreani *dell'Ulsan *e affronteranno il *Chelsea *campione d'Europa in semifinale, mentre gli egiziani *dell'Al Alhy* affronteranno i campioni del Sudamerica del *Corinthians*.


----------



## admin (9 Dicembre 2012)

Bravo Davide, gran post


----------



## Kurt91 (9 Dicembre 2012)

Grazie 

Comunque non so il perché ma ho la netta sensazione che il salumiere farà una clamorosa figur'emmè


----------



## Miro (9 Dicembre 2012)

Il Sanfrecce Hiroshima ha un attacco...atomico.


----------



## Van The Man (10 Dicembre 2012)

Mercoledì e giovedì semifinali, Al Ahly-Corinthians e Monterrey-Chelsea. L'Al Ahly sta facendo qualcosa di inimmaginabile: il campionato egiziano è fermo da quasi un anno in seguito alla carneficina di Port Sad, e nonostante questo hanno vinto la Champions africana, ed ora sono approdati pure in semifinale al Mondiale per Club, non senza un pizzico di necessaria buona sorte, vista la messe di gol sbagliata dal Sanfrecce


----------



## Lollo interista (10 Dicembre 2012)

Aspettate.....non ci sto capendo una mazza....i campioni dell'AFC Champions League (la CL asiatica) sono i coreani o i giappi?!?!


----------



## Van The Man (11 Dicembre 2012)

Lollo interista ha scritto:


> Aspettate.....non ci sto capendo una mazza....i campioni dell'AFC Champions League (la CL asiatica) sono i coreani o i giappi?!?!



I campioni d'Asia sono i coreani dell'Ulsan, il Sanfrecce partecipa in quanto campione del Giappone


----------



## Kurt91 (12 Dicembre 2012)

Il Corinthians batte gli egiziani dell'Al Alhy per 1 a 0 con gol del peruviano Guerrero e approda in finale, dove incontrerà la vincente di Chelsea-Monterrey che è in programma domani.


----------



## Ale (12 Dicembre 2012)

Benitez potrebbe mettere in bacheca il secondo titolo mondiale


----------



## Livestrong (12 Dicembre 2012)

Ma il sanfrecce è quello il cui nome deriva dalla freccia sull'albero?


----------



## Andrea89 (12 Dicembre 2012)

Ale ha scritto:


> Benitez potrebbe mettere in bacheca il secondo titolo mondiale


E per la seconda volta senza fare una mazza.


----------



## Andreas89 (12 Dicembre 2012)

Poca roba il Timao!


----------



## smallball (12 Dicembre 2012)

i brasiliani mi son sembrati poca roba...vedremo domani il Chelsea


----------



## Ale (12 Dicembre 2012)

Andrea89 ha scritto:


> E per la seconda volta senza fare una mazza.



forse per questo li vince


----------



## Andrea89 (12 Dicembre 2012)

Ale ha scritto:


> forse per questo li vince


Chissà


----------



## Fabry_cekko (12 Dicembre 2012)

la vince il Chelsea


----------



## Van The Man (12 Dicembre 2012)

Da quel poco che ho intravisto mi è parso un Corinthians di bassissimo livello, gli egiziani hanno perso una bella occasione


----------



## Z A Z A' (12 Dicembre 2012)

Livestrong ha scritto:


> Ma il sanfrecce è quello il cui nome deriva dalla freccia sull'albero?


----------



## Dumbaghi (12 Dicembre 2012)

Che vaccata sta competizione


Rivogliamo la vecchia Intercontinentale


----------



## Kurt91 (13 Dicembre 2012)

Vince il Chelsea 3 a 1 con gol di Mata, Torres e autogol. De Nigris per i messicani del Monterrey. Finale scontatissima tra Corinthians e Chelsea che, a meno di qualcosa di clamoroso, vincerà questo Mondiale per Club edizione 2012.


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (13 Dicembre 2012)

I due mondiali di Benitez sono stralol


----------



## Van The Man (13 Dicembre 2012)

Praticamente l'unica sudamericana autenticamente ignobile ha partecipato nello stesso anno nel quale ha partecipato l'Inter


----------



## Van The Man (13 Dicembre 2012)

Splendidi Incisivi ha scritto:


> I due mondiali di Benitez sono stralol



Ancora meglio del Nottingham Forest, un titolo nazionale e due Coppe dei Campioni. Questo due mondiali con zeru tituli. Almeno all'Inter era l'allenatore dall'inizio dell'anno, ma fregiarsi di questa coppa sfonderebbe ogni senso del ridicolo


----------



## Albijol (13 Dicembre 2012)

Van The Man ha scritto:


> Ancora meglio del Nottingham Forest, un titolo nazionale e due Coppe dei Campioni.



Le stesse della Juve, che ne ha vinti 30 di scudetti...sul campo


----------



## S T B (13 Dicembre 2012)

Ale ha scritto:


> Benitez potrebbe mettere in bacheca il secondo titolo mondiale



indimenticabile l'impresa di battere il glorioso Mazembe


----------



## Jaqen (13 Dicembre 2012)

Van The Man ha scritto:


> Da quel poco che ho intravisto mi è parso un Corinthians di bassissimo livello, gli egiziani hanno perso una bella occasione



L'ho vista tutta, gli egiziani a livello di collettivo sono nettamente superiori.


----------



## Lollo interista (13 Dicembre 2012)

Van The Man ha scritto:


> Praticamente l'unica sudamericana autenticamente ignobile ha partecipato nello stesso anno nel quale ha partecipato l'Inter



Detto *INTER nos*,quell'Inter rischiava di perdere pure con quella sgangherata compagine dell'Internacional


----------



## Kurt91 (16 Dicembre 2012)

Il Monterrey vince 2 a 0 contro l'Al Alhy e si qualifica terza. Intanto Chelsea e Corinthians sono 0 a 0.


----------



## iceman. (16 Dicembre 2012)

Ma i tifosi del chelsea? son tutti brasiliani LOL


----------



## Andrea89 (16 Dicembre 2012)

Corinthians in vantaggio,Paulo Guerrero.


----------



## Kurt91 (16 Dicembre 2012)

Ahia il salumiere potrebbe bissare l'impresa fatta col Liverpool


----------



## chicagousait (16 Dicembre 2012)

Sta perdendo il Chelsea


----------



## Harvey (16 Dicembre 2012)

Sono sotto meritatamente, per la squadra che hanno giocano in maniera a dir poco indecente...


----------



## smallball (16 Dicembre 2012)

disastrosi Blues


----------



## AntaniPioco (16 Dicembre 2012)

bravo benitez 

non può sempre vincere mondiali non vincendo lui le champions  quando l'ha vinta lui ha perso col SAN PAOLO  il brasile gli porta male evidentemente


----------



## Harvey (16 Dicembre 2012)

Bel giocatore Paulinho comunque..

- - - Aggiornato - - -



AntaniPioco ha scritto:


> bravo benitez
> 
> non può sempre vincere mondiali non vincendo lui le champions  quando l'ha vinta lui ha perso col SAN PAOLO  il brasile gli porta male evidentemente



Squadre inglesi sempre sconfitte vs brasiliane


----------



## Z A Z A' (16 Dicembre 2012)

ROTFL Benitez,piallati dal Corinthians


----------



## Harvey (16 Dicembre 2012)

Torres


----------



## Z A Z A' (16 Dicembre 2012)

Torres 

- - - Aggiornato - - -

Espulso Cahill


----------



## Harvey (16 Dicembre 2012)

Beh dai dopo sta partita sento che i tifosi del Chelsea cambieranno idea iniziando ad amare Benitez


----------



## chicagousait (16 Dicembre 2012)

Londra amerà ancora di più Benitez dopo sta partita


----------



## Albijol (16 Dicembre 2012)

Quello che ha sbagliato Torres non lo sbagliava neppure Robinho


----------



## Underhill84 (16 Dicembre 2012)

torres segna solo in forigioco... hihihihih pippa


----------



## Barragan (16 Dicembre 2012)

Godo, per Benitez e per Di Matteo.


----------



## Harvey (16 Dicembre 2012)

chicagousait ha scritto:


> Londra amerà ancora di più Benitez dopo sta partita



Ah beh a Londra sicuro, ci sono tante squadre oltre al Chelsea


----------



## Kurt91 (16 Dicembre 2012)

Che ha combinato Torres?

- - - Aggiornato - - -

Corinthians campione del mondo.


----------



## Harvey (16 Dicembre 2012)

Kurt91 ha scritto:


> Che ha combinato Torres?



Ha tirato addosso al portiere da solo a un metro dalla porta


----------



## chicagousait (16 Dicembre 2012)

Harvey ha scritto:


> Ah beh a Londra sicuro, ci sono tante squadre oltre al Chelsea



Ovviamente la Londra parte Chealsea...
Di Matteo starà godendo come un riccio


----------



## Ale (16 Dicembre 2012)

Grande Benny hahahah ma da quanto non vinceva una sudamericana??


----------



## Underhill84 (16 Dicembre 2012)

Non oso immaginare che festa stan facendo adesso i miei amici brasiliani!!!


----------



## smallball (16 Dicembre 2012)

addio Benitez....aaahahhahaha ci godo x Abramovitch


----------



## Barragan (16 Dicembre 2012)

Ale ha scritto:


> Grande Benny hahahah ma da quanto non vinceva una sudamericana??



Internacional 1 Barcellona 0 (2006)


----------



## MaggieCloun (16 Dicembre 2012)

bellissima partita mi e piaciuta un sacco


----------



## admin (16 Dicembre 2012)

Ch fail vivente Benitez. Solo con il Mazembe (o come si chiama) poteva vincere


----------



## Fabriman94 (16 Dicembre 2012)

Con Benitez al posto di Di Matteo cosa è cambiato? Praticamente nulla, e questa è la conferma.


----------



## Barragan (16 Dicembre 2012)

Only one Di Matteo.


----------



## Fabry_cekko (16 Dicembre 2012)

ahahah contento Abramovich?


----------



## rossovero (16 Dicembre 2012)

Felice per il Corinthians. Il Chelsea non meritava la Champions, a mio avviso, e giustamente, o conseguentemente, ha perso Supercoppa e Mondiale.


----------



## Roten1896 (16 Dicembre 2012)

Benitez  giusto con il Mazembe poteva vincere


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (16 Dicembre 2012)

Splendidi Incisivi ha scritto:


> I due mondiali di Benitez sono stralol


Splendidi dixit


----------



## Now i'm here (16 Dicembre 2012)

mamma che falliti  quanto godo, alla faccia del russo


----------



## juventino (17 Dicembre 2012)

FAIL totale sto Chessi. Credo che Benitez sia ufficialmente finito come allenatore di grandi squadre.


----------



## Van The Man (17 Dicembre 2012)

Dalla serie strano ma vero, il Corinthians raggiunge il Barcellona come club più vincente in questa competizione. I paulisti vinsero difatti il torneo nel 2000, in quella che fu una sorta di edizione-pilota, o come lo chiamerebbero nel mondo della televisione, un numero zero. Ovviamente si giocava ancora la vecchia Coppa Intercontinentale, ma la FIFA gettò le basi per un Mondiale per Club, mettendo in piedi una competizione invero variegata, ad 8 squadre, che si giocò proprio in Brasile nel mese di gennaio. Il Corinthians vinse una finale tutta brasiliana, superando ai rigori, nella cornice del Maracanà, il Vasco. Mondiale per Club anomalo, sui generis, tutto quello che volete, ma che la FIFA considera ufficiale a tutti gli effetti. Tanto che, qualche mese dopo, venne allestita anche l'edizione del 2001, che si sarebbe dovuta tenere in Spagna, tra la Galizia e Madrid. Il sopraggiunto crollo finanziario della ISL, l'agenzia che rivendeva i diritti TV delle manifestazioni FIFA, fece però saltare tutto, e fino al 2005 il progetto venne messo nel cassetto, prima di essere tirato fuori, questa volta con successo.
Finito l'excursus storico, ricordiamo che il Mondiale per Club lascerà nuovamente il Giappone, e nei prossimi due anni si disputerà in Marocco


----------



## Tifo'o (17 Dicembre 2012)

Questo dimostra quanto sia stato cosi grande la fortuna dell'chessi l'anno scorso...

Cioe dai nemmeno l'Inter dei bolliti fece cosi peggio. Almeno hanno vinto il mondiale per club e raggiunto i quarti di CL, che visto l'avversario, potevano andare persino in semifinale


----------



## Sindaco (17 Dicembre 2012)

Nonostante la nostra partecipazione, con vittoria, del 2007, mi sembra una competizione ancora parecchio acerba. Sostanzialmente ha un fascino scarsino. Magari con il passare delle edizioni, entrando nel sangue degli appassionati, migliorerà anche l'appeal.


----------



## Van The Man (17 Dicembre 2012)

Sindaco ha scritto:


> Nonostante la nostra partecipazione, con vittoria, del 2007, mi sembra una competizione ancora parecchio acerba. Sostanzialmente ha un fascino scarsino. Magari con il passare delle edizioni, entrando nel sangue degli appassionati, migliorerà anche l'appeal.



Verissimo, ed il discorso valeva anche per la Coppa Intercontinentale. Per gli europei era una competizione sentita soltanto per chi vi partecipava, mentre tutti gli altri non se ne curavano troppo, e la cosa è stata traslata pari pari per il Mondiale per Club. Discorso diverso per i sudamericani, che l'hanno sempre considerata l'evento clou della stagione


----------

